# feeding L1 religiosa



## Guest_briankyle97_* (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it posible that they could tackle pinhead crickets if my fruit fly culture fails?

Thanks Brian


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i suppose they could be able to. But if they can't, you can always get some springtails.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

yer they can..cricket nymphs are tiny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest_briankyle97_* (Feb 17, 2008)

What are springtails and where do you get them from?

Thanks&lt; Brian


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, as MJ said, they probably could tackle the crickets. And sorry I don't know where to buy them from. It has been discussed here on mantidforum once before i think.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

Guest_briankyle97_* said:


> What are springtails and where do you get them from?Thanks&lt; Brian


springtails are tiny little insects that are jumping around in forests and parcs. there 2mm. you can find them in some fish shops


----------



## tier (Feb 17, 2008)

They are called Collembola, you get them as food for freshly hatched fish in your aquarium, yes, this is right (not as a bait in the fisherman-shop). It is best food for small mantid-nymphs, but hard to handle...

By the way: It does not matter where you buy them, they can live for month without any food or care so you can order them everywhere in the world... You raise them in wet Coco-fibres at room-temperature.

regards


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2008)

Springtails will likely be too small. Most likely pinheads will be too large. Fruitflies are the best option.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 18, 2008)

tier said:


> They are called Collembola, you get them as food for freshly hatched fish in your aquarium, yes, this is right (not as a bait in the fisherman-shop). It is best food for small mantid-nymphs, but hard to handle...By the way: It does not matter where you buy them, they can live for month without any food or care so you can order them everywhere in the world... You raise them in wet Coco-fibres at room-temperature.
> 
> regards


i never said they where bait


----------



## Borya (Feb 18, 2008)

I raised M.religiosa L1 on L1 crickets (Acheta domestica, Gryllys assimilis). They also may take Panchlora nivea L1, which are tiny too, but it takes some time to dig them up. I noticed, that M.religiosa have no suckers on their tarsi, so they can't climb on smooth surfaces; if you keep them in cups, you have to put some sticks inside so they could climb to the mesh.

The more exotic way is to take larger crickets or cockroaches (up to L4-5) and after squashing their neural ganglions with a tweezer cut a tiny piece of it and after dipping into water slowly bring it to baby mantid's mouth. For a few seconds he moves it's palps, then passes forward and starts to eat; half a minute later mantis grabs it with his forelegs.

(I know it seems cruel, but in cases when there's no feeder insects of acceptable size this may be the only method to feed newborns.)


----------



## joossa (Feb 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> springtails are tiny little insects that are jumping around in forests and parcs. there 2mm. you can find them in some fish shops


Springtails are not insects they belong to class Entognatha. I agree with the FF suggestion.


----------

